# INSURANCE JOBS Storm cleanup big money



## Josh collier (Sep 3, 2016)

Here is a link to a free service provided by Risk Management Disaster Service inc. that refers tree work to you when a tree falls on the house in your area. When you fill out the TreeCrews.com Network application they send tree work to you. The application will ask you who referred you. Please enter my name and phone number. I included the link below and the description off of their website. 

*Please put referred by
Josh collier
2489142953*
http://www.treecrews.com/divi/subcontractors-registration-bids-contracts/subcontractor-registration/

If you join the Tree Crews Network you will be on the list as a prefered tree serrvice when a disaster strikes. It is free. 

When trees fall on houses Risk Management Disaster Service has contracts to provide nationwide tree removal services. Every job is presold no need to send a sales person. No one else is bidding on the job because it is already sold. You will not be competing with any tree services. Payment is guaranteed. You will know the rates paid for each tree before you start the job. The TreeCrews.com Network is owned by Risk Management Disaster Service Inc. Risk Management Disaster Service supplies the job you supply the crew. You may get one job at a time as they happen around your local area. If there is a big storm and you travel to work, you can expect on average a minimum of 3 to 5 full days of work removing tree from houses, but its is usually 10 days.

Here is an overview of how to make money as part of the TreeCrews.com Network, doing storm work. 
(Past into your brouser.This shows average job prices paid to you.)>http://www.treecrews.com/divi/storm-tree-jobs-pay/

1. First of all you can work your own crews and make great money removing trees. 

2. Get paid for each job that someone you referred to the Tree Crews Network does. All of the jobs Risk Management has awarded to them from their contracts must be completed in 7 to 20 days from the day the storm hits. There is more work than ANY tree service can do. You can do all that you can and then get paid for the work that the other tree services do that you referred. If you refer 20 or more tree services that join the Tree Crews Network you can be a tier 1 (or level 1) contractor. That mean that you can get paid a 2% override for every job they do.* If you are a tier 1 contractor with 20 tree services that you referred working*. That 2% could be a bonus of $23,352* for 20 crews working for just 10 day.

3. If you refer at minimum of 4 other tree services that join the Tree Crews Network you could be a tier 2 contractor. A tier 2 contractor gets 1% or about $2335.20* per week for all 4 crews, or $583* for each of the crews.

*The actual earning will be based on the actual total dollars earned by each tree service crew.

I was skeptical at first but I've landed many many jobs andlaunched my company from this networks alone.


----------



## Weston (Sep 9, 2016)

Sounds like a pyramid scam


----------



## Del_ (Sep 9, 2016)

No thanks.


----------

